# AVI for Pocket PC?



## neduarte (Dec 20, 2004)

Is there a player (other than the cheapOdoesn'tworksquatbecauseyougetwhatyoupayforsinceit'sfree DIVX player) for pocket pc? I'm having a lot of trouble converting some .avi files to .wmv using windows player. And yes, I have enough memory to handle the file. Thanks!


----------



## Cyps (Jan 3, 2006)

Download the TCPMP Player here. Scroll down till you see the download link for Pocket PC. Recommend you download the Pocket DVD Studio while you're at it. This is not free but together with the free TCPMP player will be all you'll need to get AVI movies on your Pocket PC at massively reduced file sizes. I use it myself with the Dell X51 and never regretted it.

http://www.pqdvd.com/download/


----------

